# Best Audio Tone Settings for Premier Hatchback



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

Wife drives a premier trim hatchback with the premium sound system. She sucks at EQ (wont admit it though, just gets frustrated and says sound is subjective) and I'm not in the car enough to mess with it thoroughly. I was wondering if any audiophiles had the stock system dialed in pretty well and what you did to get it there (fade, treble, bass, mid)? The reason I ask is we're going on a 500 mile trip and it's more practical than taking my muscle car.

Pics of your EQ screen(s) would be great!

Please, spare me the whole "stock system is junk, buy tweeters and sub, etc." because people said that about the 9-speaker bose system in my SS sedan, yet I got it set up so well that people started sharing my settings and at least one person decided to forego upgrading hardware.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bose system in a sedan. I have the bass one or two clicks from the top; the treble up one or two from center. 

Tbh I'm pretty happy with the sound quality. Keep in mind the settings change per audio source. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm with your Wife, figuratively speaking that is, totally subjective!


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

If you think sound is totally subjective, you're probably doing it wrong. 

There are two major components of car sound: immersing the passengers in the balance/fade of the music and accurately reproducing the music. Those are not subjective. It's only after that when you mix your preference of bass versus treble.

When riding in the Cruze, I'm neither immersed properly nor hearing the right mix of clear highs with full mids/lows. Fading the sound backward seems to screw up the clarity of the highs, but too much of the lows aren't making it from the rear. I get the impression of the highs/mids in front of me and the lows behind me. My 6-speaker system in my old Malibu had better sound and it wasn't the premium stereo option.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I like it where the bass is close to the top, maybe 3/4. Mid, 1/4, and Treble, about 3/4, maybe a little less.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Where are the base, treble and midrange controls located - I have a 2018 Cruze Preimer with Bose 9 speaker system. Where are these controls found?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> Where are the base, treble and midrange controls located - I have a 2018 Cruze Preimer with Bose 9 speaker system. Where are these controls found?


Settings 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Not the case. The general settings choices on the 2018 Chevy Cruze Premier do NOT have an section for modifying base, treble and midrange. Instead they have various auto-volume settings. To modify base, treble and midrange, you have to go to Media and then select menu. Buried there are the other settings as well as settings for fade, and left right balance which are distinctly non-obvious and arguably under the wrong menu choice.


----------



## terpain (Jan 31, 2021)

cp-the-nerd said:


> Wife drives a premier trim hatchback with the premium sound system. She sucks at EQ (wont admit it though, just gets frustrated and says sound is subjective) and I'm not in the car enough to mess with it thoroughly. I was wondering if any audiophiles had the stock system dialed in pretty well and what you did to get it there (fade, treble, bass, mid)? The reason I ask is we're going on a 500 mile trip and it's more practical than taking my muscle car.
> 
> Pics of your EQ screen(s) would be great!
> 
> Please, spare me the whole "stock system is junk, buy tweeters and sub, etc." because people said that about the 9-speaker bose system in my SS sedan, yet I got it set up so well that people started sharing my settings and at least one person decided to forego upgrading hardware.


I know it’s been 4 years since you posted this, but I am researching the same thing. I have 6 speaker 2017 sedan and am looking for best all around tone settings mix for all music. Here’s what I’ve found about it. The speakers in the Cruze are decent. I came from super flat kenwoods that were meant to be accompanied by a subwoofer with an amp, so I was already much happier with the regular stock speakers I had. But things change, and I want better. So my settings I currently have are:

Bass: two notches (-) from middle
Midrange: one notch away from being all the way negative(-)
Treble: three notches(-) from middle

these settings explained:

This is the only settings combo I have to accompany enough of a bass boom with high frequencies so as to not distort the sound and make it muddy at higher volumes. In my specific car, for some idiotic reason, Chevy decided to equalize all my speakers, including the tweeters, with a form of mids-lows playing through them. Therefore the speakers always will bump and rattle because they all are producing low range sounds. Mids are the biggest problem, because they were distorting my music the most. So, because all of my speakers are playing low frequency sounds through them, including the tweeters that aren’t made to do that, I turned midrange almost the way negative, because the bass setting plays actual mid sound the the tweeters, creating the midrange. The door speakers are able to handle a deeper bass I can feel, rather than hear after doing this as well. Why they tuned all the speakers to play bass and miss through them? I don’t know. But that’s produced the cleanest sound so far, however I still am looking to replace or retune.


----------



## C_Jackson (Jul 1, 2021)

terpain said:


> I know it’s been 4 years since you posted this, but I am researching the same thing. I have 6 speaker 2017 sedan and am looking for best all around tone settings mix for all music. Here’s what I’ve found about it. The speakers in the Cruze are decent. I came from super flat kenwoods that were meant to be accompanied by a subwoofer with an amp, so I was already much happier with the regular stock speakers I had. But things change, and I want better. So my settings I currently have are:
> 
> Bass: two notches (-) from middle
> Midrange: one notch away from being all the way negative(-)
> ...


I don't have the premier and find the system is okay, but as soon as I went negative with my mids the system came alive. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

